# Atacx gym



## ATACX GYM (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi there everyone.Glad to meet and greet all of you.I'm a lifelong martial artist with experience ranging from boxing kenpo MT TKD TSD and firearms,knife and stickfighting,European fencing,iaido (seite-ryu) hapkido shaolin chuan fa combat chuan fa hung gar hwarangdo judo freestyle wrestling all the way to capoeira (the real fighting kind).I lurked a bit,like the site,and hope to have mutually beneficial interactions with all of you (or at least alot of you).

I'm putting up vids on youtube that will cover what I learned from all of the aforementioned disciplines and will soon have DVDs out.I look for sites with knowledgeable,active,intelligent,brisk,not overly egotistical or egoistical martial artists who are comfortable with working out hard and interested in the intricacies of our warrior arts.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ATACXGYM?feature=mhum


----------



## Kacey (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you,Kacey!


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you!! You're in Downey? I'm in Long Beach.Maybe we can get together and spar and workout one day.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome!
seite-ryu? Sorry but I'm assuming you mean seitei iai? If so that would mean there are two of us here that practice seitei. Cool. Add some sword video's if you have them, there are just way too few of us poking around here. Show some of the koryu snobs what its all about.
Again welcome, take care,


----------



## Carol (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 21, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> Welcome!
> seite-ryu? Sorry but I'm assuming you mean seitei iai? If so that would mean there are two of us here that practice seitei. Cool. Add some sword video's if you have them, there are just way too few of us poking around here. Show some of the koryu snobs what its all about.
> Again welcome, take care,


 

Yes,seitei iai is also how I've heard it referred to.How are you doing,my seitei kin? Word we'll show those koryu kids,lolol.Yes I will be putting up sword videos in the near future.I have a mess load of videos that are backlogged that I need to put up first,and I will make sure that our sword videos will be there too.Lol I think I have a few ideas--while "unconventional"--you may like.Tell me what you think about them when they're up.Deal?


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 21, 2011)

Carol said:


> Welcome aboard!


 

Thank you for the welcome,Carol!


----------

